# HELP!



## RacyChaser13 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have recently become a new mommy to two Juvenile Columbian Black & Whites.
The larger one is doing great but our smaller one started having seizures today.
I did have a UVB bulb on them but after I made a phone call to a breeder friend of mine I was told to remove the UVB bulb.
I did & tried to feed him but he layed there kinda lifeless.
I put him back in his cage & he burrowed.
When my husband got home he got him out & he did the same thing.
Mouth wide open, tonue hanging out, Toes & body twitching...Ect.
I have had Tegus before, but this is new to me.
We have been feeding them crickets, high quality cat food, & raw meats.
Today was the first time i offered them fruit or veggied & they both turned it down.
I REALLY need some help finding out what is wrong with our little guy!
Could it have anything to do with what my husbad cleaned their cage out with? 
He used Chlorhexidine.
My friend that is a breeder uses it to clean all of his reptile cages.
PLEASE HELP ME OUT!
Thanks-Racy


----------



## Krissy (Jul 19, 2011)

I know that if they're really spooked they'll shiver and freak out.
Did they have a previous owner before you or not?
Did his tail shake like a rattle snake?


----------



## RacyChaser13 (Jul 19, 2011)

His tail did notshake at all.
He came from the repticon show in tapma this past saturday.
I bought him from a breeder.
When i got him out the 2 times today he was burrowed...do u think I may have scared him?
But why was his tongue hanging out as well?


----------



## Krissy (Jul 19, 2011)

Was his tongue physically hanging or sticking out?
Our beardies stuck their tongues out and puff it up and shake when they were first afraid of us.

Also, I see what all you're feeding them, but do you give them calcium supplements? He might not be getting the right amount and be getting MBD


----------



## RacyChaser13 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes his tongue was actually hanging out of his mouth.
We have Repti-Cal powder that I can dust their food with. 
He might be afraid of me but he also tried to bite me when he does not shake.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not really too sure then, that was all the ideas I had. Can you take him to a vet or animal hospital?


----------



## james.w (Jul 19, 2011)

They need UVB and foods need to be dusted with calcium. Stay away from cat food. Did he rinse the cage good after cleaning?


----------



## RacyChaser13 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok stay away from cat food, Dust food with repti-cal & yes he did rinse it very good after cleaning out!


----------



## james.w (Jul 19, 2011)

How long have you had them?

What UVB bulb were you using? How far away is it from the basking spot? What is your setup like, substrate, temps, humidity??


----------



## RacyChaser13 (Jul 19, 2011)

I bought them on saturday at a Repticon show.
I had a Exoterra Repti-glo10.0 UVB bulb.
Their substrate is Cypress Mulch to hold Humidity.
Temp stays between 85-95 daytime, 70-75 night.
Humidty stays between 60-80.
Bulb is 10-12 inches from basking spot to prevent burns.
I have had tegus before & know how to care for one.
I just need to know why he is acting like this so I can take care of the problem.


----------



## fisheric (Jul 19, 2011)

Was he shaking just the two times you took him out of his burrow? Ive heard they really dont like that.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 19, 2011)

I would never remove a tegu from its burrow. Thats their safe zone. If you remove them while theyre burrowed you can quickly lose any trust you've established. Is 95 the basking temp? Is the UVB bulb a coil bulb or a tube style bulb?


----------



## RacyChaser13 (Jul 19, 2011)

The uvb is a coil bulb. 95 is their basking temp yes.
Thanks for letting me know not to take them from their burrow.
My argentine did not act like that when removed from his burrow so I didnt think anything of it.


----------



## james.w (Jul 19, 2011)

The coils are problematic. Get a MVB. The basking temp should be bumped up to 110.


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 19, 2011)

eeek! I would stay away from the coil bulbs! I always read about them causing too many problems in pets. They're probably faulty (maybe thats why they're so cheap?)
I say get a murcury vapor bulb(UV+heat) or a repti-sun 10.0 tube for UV.


----------



## herpocrite27 (Jul 19, 2011)

I did not have good luck with the exo-terra 10.0 tube or coil bulb. I think you are way safer going with a MVB like Power Sun, Repti-Sun, Megu-Ray, Fluker's Sun-Spot. I dont think the Repti-Glo bulbs put out the UVB they claim to. I also have seen many people that say the Repti-Glo bulbs are hard on the reptiles eyes. My lizard got MBD from the 10.0 tube and got sun burnt eyes from the Repti-Glo coil bulbs. I know they cost money, but I believe it will save you money and hassle in the end. P.S. make sure your not feeding too many eggs. A heavy egg diet can give health problems like the ones described above.


----------



## Kimmie (Jul 20, 2011)

I use Repti-Glo bulb 5.0 to mine sinces there was a smart head to them so u could put x4 / x2 in it and they seems really good, I dont see anything wrong with my Cookie but is it wrong to use them ?


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 20, 2011)

I never trusted repti GLO always go with reptISUN TUBE not coil I had the reptiglo in my beardie tank I didn't now it was repti glo thought it was reptisun two months later my beardie count walk I went out and bought a repti sun but used it for a bit but now got a powersun on him and without a doubt best bulb I've used I was only a floursent tube guy but ever since got the power sun way better than tube a lil more money but last double the length actually save money if u think about it.


----------



## Kimmie (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay I will look for powersun then  thanks ^^

a question about the powersun, I see it give heat also so do I need my heating lamp still in there, do you use ur heating lamp when u have those?


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 20, 2011)

yea puts out good heat but it depends on what your enclosure size? . and make sure the bulb is in there lol i bought mine at petsmart and someone switch the light bulb and it had a exoterra in it another good bulb but only last six month.and you HAVE too use a lamp with a ceramic top not plastic. you can get one at local hardware shop there like chicken lamps better than buying a 36$ lamp that make from a reptile brand.


----------



## Kimmie (Jul 20, 2011)

Ah okay I will do that , my boyfriend knows how big my enclosure is I ask him when he comes home  good my boyfriend works in a local hardware shop xD


----------



## RacyChaser13 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Everyone. I will deff buy a powersun bulb! He hasnt had the seizures today since I got him out. I waited for him to come out of his burrow & got him out. He only acted a bit shy & tried to get away but thats normal. lol


----------

